# Ich widme mich der Physik. (W-Frage)



## rgg8748

Hallo, wenn ich nach dem Dativ-Objekt im Satz "ich widme mich der Physik" oder "ich ordne der Naturwissenschaft die Physik zu" frage, welches Fragepronomen soll ich setzen? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## elroy

Das ist in der Tat eine gute Frage! Dem Problem bin ich selber vor kurzem begegnet. Ich habe es mit "welcher Sache" oder "welchem Ding" gelöst. Ob das nun die beste Lösung ist, müssen uns die Muttersprachler verraten. Ich bin gespannt auf deren Antworten.


----------



## perpend

Ich verstehe:
1) Wem soll ich mich widmen?
2) Zu welcher soll ich sie ordnen?


----------



## rgg8748

perpend said:


> Ich verstehe:
> 1) Wem soll ich mich widmen?
> 2) Zu welcher soll ich sie ordnen?



aber soviel ich weiß, fragt "wem" nicht nach einer Person?


----------



## perpend

Das stimmt, normalerweise. Wo stammen die Sätze her, rgg?


----------



## bearded

Widmen: vielleicht 'woran' (woran = an was) soll ich mich widmen?
Zuordnen: welcher Branche...solli ich sie zuordnen? Vielleicht auch 'wozu?'.
Muttersprachler: bitte bestätigen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Wir haben kein nicht-menschliches Interrogativpronomen im Dativ, müssen also von Fall zu Fall entscheiden.

_Ich widme mich der Physik. Welchem Gebiet widmen Sie sich?
_


----------



## Demiurg

Das Problem besteht darin, dass das Interrogativpronomen "was" keine Dativform hat, man muss es also umschreiben. (=> canoo.net)

_Welcher Sache soll ich mich widmen?_

Edit: Schimmelreiter war schneller.


----------



## rgg8748

perpend said:


> Das stimmt, normalerweise. Wo stammen die Sätze her, rgg?


Ich habe die Sätze nur selbst erfunden. Mein Fragezeichen ist, welches Fragepronomen ist zu setzen, wenn ich zu einem Dativ-Objekt fragen möchte. Ich habe noch zahllose Beispiele wie "er verleiht der Forschung eine zweite Bedeutung" "er wendet sich dem Fenster zu" und so weiter. All diese Sätze enthalten die ähnliche Struktur "etw(D). etw(A). verleihen, zuordnen, zuwenden, hingeben etc."


----------



## perpend

Danke für mehr Kontext, rgg (and welcome, !). Muttersprachler sind bereit und willig!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich rate, das Problem zu vermeiden, indem man die fraglichen Verben meidet:
_[??] widmet er sich? > Womit beschäftigt er sich?_


----------



## elroy

Ich bin wie gesagt diesem Problem vor kurzem begegnet. Konkret ging es um einen Dolmetscher-Einsatz, also musste ich sehr schnell denken. Da ich mir seltsamerweise dieses Problems nicht bewusst war, kam ich aus dem Konzept. Mir kam "was" in den Sinn, aber das kam mir unpassend vor. Ich musste ein paar Sekunden (eine ganze Menge beim Dolmetschen!) opfern, bis mir "welchen Dingen" eingefallen ist.

Hier dürft Ihr hören, wie das gelaufen ist.

Niederschrift: _Und man studiert nicht, was passiert mit den Arbeitern. Man weiß nicht ..... _<zögern>_wwwas .._<nachdenken>_...eh..... welchen Dingen die Arbeiter ausgesetzt werden._


----------



## rgg8748

elroy said:


> Ich bin wie gesagt diesem Problem vor kurzem begegnet. Konkret ging es um einen Dolmetscher-Einsatz, also musste ich sehr schnell denken. Da ich mir seltsamerweise dieses Problems nicht bewusst war, kam ich aus dem Konzept. Mir kam "was" in den Sinn, aber das kam mir unpassend vor. Ich musste ein paar Sekunden (eine ganze Menge beim Dolmetschen!) opfern, bis mir "welchen Dingen" eingefallen ist.
> 
> Hier dürft Ihr hören, wie das gelaufen ist.
> 
> Niederschrift: _Und man studiert nicht, was passiert mit den Arbeitern. Man weiß nicht ..... _<zögern>_wwwas .._<nachdenken>_...eh..... welchen Dingen die Arbeiter ausgesetzt werden._


Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen, der Dolmetscher braucht immer eine unglaublich schnelle Reaktion, und ein unglaublich gutes Kurzzeitgedächtnis.


----------



## Kajjo

@elroy: Ja, Dolmetschen ist eine starke Herausforderung und mit "welchen Dingen" hast du dann noch eine sehr gute Lösung gefunden!


----------



## elroy

rgg8748 said:


> Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen, der Dolmetscher braucht immer eine unglaublich schnelle Reaktion, und ein unglaublich gutes Kurzzeitgedächtnis.


 Dolmetschen ist in der Tat, wie Kajjo schrieb, eine starke Herausforderung, dafür aber unbeschreiblich lohnend (ich beziehe mich nicht auf die Vergütung!).


Kajjo said:


> mit "welchen Dingen" hast du dann noch eine sehr gute Lösung gefunden!


 Das hört man aber gerne! 





Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich rate, das Problem zu vermeiden, indem man die fraglichen Verben meidet:
> _[??] widmet er sich? > Womit beschäftigt er sich?_


 Fällt Dir eine Lösung für "aussetzen" ein?

_[??] die Arbeiter ausgesetzt werden _>_ was die Arbeiter erleben müssen? 
_
Oder vielleicht sollte man einfach ein passendes Substantiv ergänzen, in meinem Kontext etwa "welchen Gefahren die Arbeiter ausgesetzt werden" (es ging um Krankheiten und ähnliche medizinische Probleme, die bei der Fleischverarbeitung durch Pathogene, Viren usw. entstehen könnten).


----------



## Kajjo

_ ...welchen Gefahren die Arbeiter ausgesetzt werden..._

Das wäre eine wirklich gute, passende Lösung, wenn das Thema stimmt. Wie lautete denn der englische Originalsatz etwa?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe alles durchgesehen, die Ausgangsfrage wurde noch nicht vollständig beantwortet, wenn ich nichts übersehen habe.



rgg8748 said:


> Hallo, wenn ich nach dem Dativ-Objekt im Satz "ich widme mich der Physik" oder "ich ordne der Naturwissenschaft die Physik zu" frage, welches Fragepronomen soll ich setzen? Danke im Voraus.





bearded man said:


> Widmen: vielleicht 'woran' (woran = an was) soll ich mich widmen?
> Zuordnen: welcher Branche...solli ich sie zuordnen? Vielleicht auch 'wozu?'.
> Muttersprachler: bitte bestätigen, vielen Dank.



Im allgemeinen Fall würde ich sagen:
Welchem Fach/ welchem Gebiet/welchem Fachbereich widmen Sie sich/soll ich mich widmen?

Wozu gehört die Physik?
Welchem Gebiet/Fachgebiet/Fachbereich ordnen Sie die Physik zu?
Zu welchem Fachgebiet/Fachbereich gehört sie?

"Welcher Branche" funktioniert nur in speziellen Fällen, zum Beispiel im Telefonbuch.


----------



## rgg8748

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe alles durchgesehen, die Ausgangsfrage wurde noch nicht vollständig beantwortet, wenn ich nichts übersehen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im allgemeinen Fall würde ich sagen:
> Welchem Fach/ welchem Gebiet/welchem Fachbereich widmen Sie sich/soll ich mich widmen?
> 
> Wozu gehört die Physik?
> Welchem Gebiet/Fachgebiet/Fachbereich ordnen Sie die Physik zu?
> Zu welchem Fachgebiet/Fachbereich gehört sie?
> 
> "Welcher Branche" funktioniert nur in speziellen Fällen, zum Beispiel im Telefonbuch.


Danke sehr für deine ausführliche Erklärung.


----------



## bearded

Ist es grammatikalisch wirklich keinesfalls annehmbar, mit den obigen Verben den Dativ durch Präposition+Akkusativ (z.B. an +Akk.) zu ersetzen?  Mir fallen Beispiele ein, wo diese Alternative möglich ist (die Grüße werden wir den zuständigen Leuten/an die zuständigen Leute ausrichten/weiterleiten , die gesammelten Summen wurden den Armen/an die Armen (weiter)gegeben...). Ich dachte, dasselbe könnte beispielsweise auch mit '(sich)widmen' möglich sein (an diese Tätigkeit/dieser Tätigkeit habe ich mich jahrelang gewidmet...). Liege ich ganz daneben?


----------



## Hutschi

*"an diese Tätigkeit widme ich mich" ist nicht möglich. Ich habe diese Form weder gelesen noch gehört.


----------



## bearded

Auch nicht ''zu dieser Tätigkeit''?


----------



## Hutschi

Das passt auch nicht.


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi.  Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass  ''etwas'' auch als Dativ verwendet werden kann , während dies bei ''was'' nicht möglich ist.  Von daher meine vergebliche Suche nach Schlupfwegen (woran, wozu...).


----------



## Hutschi

"Etwas" bleibt in allen Fällen gleich.
"Was" hat unterschiedliche Deklinationsformen.
"Wem widmest du dich?" "Ich widme mich dir."

"Welchem Fachgebiet widmest du dich?" "Ich widme mich der Übersetzung." "Ich widme mich ihr."

"Ich widme mich etwas." ist aber eine "Nichtantwort", nichtssagend, zwar grammatisch korrekt - aber inhaltsleer.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Ich widme mich etwas." ist ... zwar grammatisch korrekt


Ja, danke, mir ging es im Moment eben nur um die Grammatik.


----------

